# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  lire un fichier distant

## Thargor

Bonjour,


Voici mon probleme, il est peut etre tres simple mais je suis un rookie en coldfusion.

En fait je dois aller lire un fichier XML se trouvant sur une URL  (http://site/MonFichier.XML), mais pour accder au site je dois rentrer un login et un mot de passe.

Quelqu'un sait comment faire?

Merci d'avance

----------


## Thargor

```

```

Et voila g trouve lol

Ca aura eu le merite d'ajouter un article a cette partie du fofo ^^

----------

